# New Way to Add Colors with No Ends to Weave In



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

This is a really clever idea! The link was posted by someone who commented on today's Mason-Dixon Knitting blog. I can hardly wait to try this...she says you can do this with any kind of yarn so I'm curious to see if plain 'ol acrylic would work. I use a lot of odds and ends to make charity hats for school kids and weaving in ends is my least favorite thing to do.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

So much to learn. Thanks for the reference.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, I wish I had seen this before!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. ????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it is quite clever. Thanks. I'll use this technique.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this interesting and useful info.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Appreciate the link and help!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Something new every day - yours is it today. Thank you.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! Interesting techniques! Thank you!


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

This is great ! Thanks you so much. It looks like Susan Rainy's videos in general are very good.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Interesting...thanks for the link.


----------



## cachob (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow! I can't wait to try.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll have to look at that when I have more time. I'd love not having to weave in ends. Maybe would do more color work.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Bookmarked! Always learning something new - thanks!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I'm going to use this-thank you!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been almost doing this for ages, but feathering the plies and wet twisting the end around the working yarn is a great idea.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

DesertPurl said:


> This is a really clever idea! The link was posted by someone who commented on today's Mason-Dixon Knitting blog. I can hardly wait to try this...she says you can do this with any kind of yarn so I'm curious to see if plain 'ol acrylic would work. I use a lot of odds and ends to make charity hats for school kids and weaving in ends is my least favorite thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

I guess I must be the odd man out here. This looks like way more trouble than I want to go through during the middle of my knitting, and in the time it takes to do all of that, I could have an end woven in! I guess I'd rather save the fussing over the ends until I'm done knitting. But everyone's knitting style is different, so I'm sure it's better for some!


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

A great find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful! I am making a tumbling blocks blanket and has sewn in sooo many ends. I shall use this technique to finish it. I imagine it will work for crochet too?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting. It looks like a great idea but I wonder if it would work for acrylic yarns!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

DesertPurl said:


> This is a really clever idea! The link was posted by someone who commented on today's Mason-Dixon Knitting blog. I can hardly wait to try this...she says you can do this with any kind of yarn so I'm curious to see if plain 'ol acrylic would work. I use a lot of odds and ends to make charity hats for school kids and weaving in ends is my least favorite thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

grannysk said:


> Thanks for posting. It looks like a great idea but I wonder if it would work for acrylic yarns!


She did say she has used all types of yarn


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for the link....will be very helpful!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks! Bookmarked this.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I think, yes, it may be a bit time consuming, but I think it will give a much nicer finish to the work. I have bookmarked this for future reference.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my!!!!!!!! Desert Purl, thank you so much!! I have never seen this and it would be so useful for instance when making the Zick Zack Scarf (free on ravelry by Zadzia Dax).....where you normally alternate 2 yarns every other row...but I am randomly adding a third color in..and will therefore have many ends to weave in....I am off to practice this technique...thank you again!!
julie


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll be trying this the next time I need to change colors. Looks like a great technique. Thanks for posting. Aloha... Bev


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

DesertPurl......do you remember exactly where on the mason-dijon knitting blog you were when you found this way to add colors?
julie


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

This information is very interesting if rather fiddly. The Cotton and Cloud site has a very easy method of "how to knit single or odd numbered row stripes without cutting the yarn"; no splicing involved. I end up Googling this topic whenever I want to knit stripes. Do check the video and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this link! I'm knitting a striped afghan that changes colors every row or two. Plus there are sections of slip stitches too! That leaves tons of ends to weave in.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Bookmarked it! Thanks!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> I guess I must be the odd man out here. This looks like way more trouble than I want to go through during the middle of my knitting, and in the time it takes to do all of that, I could have an end woven in! I guess I'd rather save the fussing over the ends until I'm done knitting. But everyone's knitting style is different, so I'm sure it's better for some!


I'm with you, sister! It's an interesting technique, but Yikes! I don't want to have to stress myself with that much fiddling around while I'm knitting. Weaving in the ends isn't my favorite thing to do, but it's not really that big a deal.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Always nice to have another choice...thanks for sharing :sm24:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I'm knitting a complicated jacket that has a very large lapel which hangs down in folds (I hope). I've been at a standstill for months, trying to figure out a way to make the inside of them even faintly presentable and I think this will do it. Woven in ends will show, and there are many more than normal due to yarn lengths (I can't use bobbins so am using 9' lengths. Which don't go nearly as far as I wish they would). It's bad enough that there are several color changes, intarsia, floats, etc., across the same row, without woven ends showing. So THANKS!!!


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

julietremain said:


> DesertPurl......do you remember exactly where on the mason-dijon knitting blog you were when you found this way to add colors?
> julie


Yes, the link was part of a comment that someone made on the article for that day...it wasn't something that MDK wrote. I've found that the comments section is as enjoyable to read as the MDK blog and many times there will be helpful links and references.

I tried this method and I'm sold....I'm working on a sweater and the skeins of yarn are really small so I'm joining a new skein often. Since the sweater is top down, there's really no good place to join...the normal spot at the row end would make a join on the button band. So I've been doing a braided join which is invisible. The last few times I feathered the ends and buried the ends in the old and new working yarn. Much better and not one person in my knitting group could find the joins. Ha! That made me happy!!


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Stephhy said:


> I'm knitting a complicated jacket that has a very large lapel which hangs down in folds (I hope). I've been at a standstill for months, trying to figure out a way to make the inside of them even faintly presentable and I think this will do it. Woven in ends will show, and there are many more than normal due to yarn lengths (I can't use bobbins so am using 9' lengths. Which don't go nearly as far as I wish they would). It's bad enough that there are several color changes, intarsia, floats, etc., across the same row, without woven ends showing. So THANKS!!!


Stephhy, that is one awe inspiring jacket WOW!! Can hardly wait to see it done...I hope you'll post WIP pictures.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

DesertPurl said:


> Stephhy, that is one awe inspiring jacket WOW!! Can hardly wait to see it done...I hope you'll post WIP pictures.


Oh, thanks so much! I definitely will post photos.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Very interesting. Have saved it for future reference. A must try technique.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

Great reference. Thank you.


----------

